# Best cichlid for a 10 gal??



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

If there is any what are some good cichlids for a 10 gal??


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the smallest of the cichlids (Asptos, blue rams, kirb), with sizes from 3-4 inches. All require tanks larger than a 10 gal.

Sorry.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're into African Cichlids, you could add a couple of the smaller 'shell-dwellers' from Lake Tanganyika to a 10G tank... just make sure (and as the nickname suggests) that you put plenty of shells in there for them to retreat into/nest amongst...

a male and a few female "Multies" (Neolamprologus Multifasciatus - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/keeping_neo_multi.php) would be great in a 10G - fun, active little fish that breed very easily.

(The tank in my pic (<-) is a 20G long that's home to a trio of multies, a pair of Juli's and a pair of Calvus)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow....didnt know there are cichlids that small..

I stand corrected


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

if there any other fish u can think of, that are different then like regular guppies or platties.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

like what window pointed out, Multies would be a good addition. 

AS for other fish, other than the common guppy/molly etc, things you can think of include:

Barbs
Hatchets
pea/dwarf puffer
half beaks
american flagfish
Peacock Gudgeon 
Babis
FAncy Bettas (wild ones are cool, or a cool tail variety)
Khulii loaches
dwarf gold spot plecos
Killifish
and My personal FAV: Cory Cats. 

Just some things to starting thinking about.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Are there dwarf cichlids ?? or do they sell dwarfs at big als XD..

and are puffers good fish like can i feeed them feeder guppies and such




What about german rams :O

Like having 2-3 in a tank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Multies are about the only cichlids that you can put into a 10 gallon tank. (they only go to about 2 inches in size). read through the site Window gave for more details on them. 

I havent paid much attention on cichlids in BA so I wouldnt know. Why not post a thread in the buy/sell forum to see if anyone has/knows where to get multies.

As for puffers, they should not be fed on guppies (as matter a fact, none of the fish capable of surviving in a 10 gal will eat feeder guppies to my knowledge, then again, I could be missing something). Why do you want a fish that would feed on guppies?

as for Rams, like I said in the first post, they are not suited for a 10 gallon. even if you want 2, they alone will need a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

alrighty..

my bleeding heart tetras ate feeder guppies XD..

but the reason is cause i just find it entertaining feeding fish live food..


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

It is not a healthy practice to offer guppy or other relatively larger bred fish to other fish as 'food'. 
the longevity of the fish being fed tends to be cut shorter, and more problems can arise from improper diet (poor digestive function, too much fat, possible increase of disease, etc)
there are however, many people that culture their own live foods. live foods that are likely to be the type or similar type that the animal would eat naturally in the 'wild'.
we have a live pool here at the GTAAquaria. live food pool. have a look.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well i dont even know if thier really guppies..

there just where all the feeder fish are . like the goldfish and stuff


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

guppies or not, ksim's point still stand that it is really unhealthy to feed fish feeder fish.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Definately unhealthy to feed live feeders. They may carry parasites or different diseases. They may look fine and alright but you cant tell for sure whats inside. Unless you breed the feeders and such yourself. Even then its still a lot healthier to feed a good pellet or flake food.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Many fish are piscivores and eat primarily fish in the wild.  Feeder fish for them isnt a problem except what has been mentioned about parasites from feeder fish tanks @ stores. If you breed your own though you're good.


----------

